
A Photographer Who Tinkers with Time (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/22/slow/a-photographer-who-tinkers-with-time
======
pushcx
I wonder if there's compositing at work here? In Alexanderplatz there's a
woman blinking in the foreground from 0:37 to 0:41 but her friend's hand moves
a couple inches. Then at 0:57 there's a woman who starts blinking and doesn't
finish before her eyes pass out of the frame at 1:08, but the kid running
behind her almost makes a complete step.

A blink takes 100-150ms. For the 100m dash, Usain Bolt takes 41 steps in
9.58s, so 231ms per step. Either that kid is really hauling ass or the blinks
are people completely shutting their eyes at the disturbance of the train's
arrival, which is plausible. I don't spot anybody blinking in the background,
unfortunately. I guess the easiest way to get timing would be to measure the
distance between the pillars. Odd appearance made for fun little puzzle to
play with for a minute.

------
antongribok
While the slow motion work is very cool, somehow what got me even more
fascinated is his earlier "Urban Flow" work with "scan camera panoramas".

This article briefly mentions it at the end, but I didn't understand it until
I saw one of his videos explaining it:

[https://youtu.be/N0A263UDtqM?t=776](https://youtu.be/N0A263UDtqM?t=776)

I'm guessing this would be fairly trivial reproduce with a regular digital
camera by taking a normal video, and convert it into a "scan photograph" with
an ffmpeg plugin or something like that.

I wonder if something like this already exists?

